

Do you want to work on ads? Or change life? - hlthcarestartup
http://www.scribd.com/doc/2516662/We-want-you-on-board

======
rantfoil
While the startup itself does sound cool, this link is not informative and
little more than a dressed-up employment ad.

Suggestion - instead post a blog entry or link to a page describing what
you're doing and why we absolutely have to join. You can do better than 5
bullet points on a scribd document.

~~~
jeroen
At least they put in a bit more effort than last time:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=125209>

~~~
hlthcarestartup
Fair points =)

Check out our more detailed posting here: <http://snaptalent.com/ads/88/>

------
Tichy
I feel uneasy about sending my data to an anonymous email address, to be
honest.

